
Ask HN: How can I become a technology consultant/contractor? - devjuice
After having worked at big technology companies for more than 10 years, I am thinking about quitting the full-time job so that I can spend more time with my child. I want to take a consultant&#x2F;contractor job which allows me to work from home. As a starter, I don’t expect to get paid as much as a full-time job or even close. I only hope to cover my family’s living expenses. I have lots of software development experiences, familiar with all major programming languages, especially specialized in building large-scale distributed storage system. My question is: is my goal real? How can I get these jobs? Any suggestion is highly appreciated!
======
beat
Lots of places have full or part time remote work. I'm dayjobbing at a Fortune
50 bank, and there's almost no point in coming in to the office. The only
person I work with face to face ever is my manager. I come in for a 1:1
meeting once a week, and he's there about half the time. All my other
colleagues are remote - only one other is even in the same city!

Be mindful, though, that if you're working from home, you're _working_ still.
You can't hang out much with your kid. The real win isn't doing stuff at home,
imho - it's getting rid of the commute that easily eats an hour or two a day.

------
alistproducer2
I'm in almost the exact same situation. I'm thinking of moving back to a
smaller city and starting up a consultancy firm. I'm going to focus on tech
consulting for political campaigns.
[http://digisec.bigfeastsoftware.com/](http://digisec.bigfeastsoftware.com/)

